# New '19 340Bh



## tex_1961 (Jul 23, 2019)

With the '20s already out, got a pretty good deal on the last '19 on the lot. No major issues so far. 
Fingers crossed! Had to rezero the auto level (found info on another site) not hard to do at all. Seal on toilet needed massaging (so to speak) holds water good now. Really nice trailer and looking forward to taking the grandkids rving!

Any other 340BH owners out there? Please chime in with anything you may have run in to.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

We are buying a 2020 340BH this week; trading in our 2011 301BQ. The 301 has been awesome, we are looking forward to our new one!


----------



## tex_1961 (Jul 23, 2019)

We are loving it! Nice TT.


----------

